# "Portage Powerhouse" 2-day OPEN !!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Got everything else full...waitn' on the last 15 teams to make a full field  

April 14th & 15th- Full field of 100 pays NINE checks between $1,000 and $5000!!! Top 15 paid overall!!! One bite bigbass paid each day~ DAY ONE BIG provided in part by OGF themselves!

We reverse flights on Day2- the final teams registered will be FIRST outa the box on second day.

Day1 leader bonuses from Rodshop and The Fin' - 2 Quantum PT baitcasters- 2 highend BassMedics rods- and a $250 certificate for gear!

Morning handouts to each team- and some REAL Italian Sausages to end day two for all (thats a big crowd pleaser  )!!!

Pay period #2 ends March 31st ~ $280 ~ printable registration online:
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html

Nip


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Come on guys, lets get this tourney Full!!  Do it for the good old "Nipster"!  We are ready and waiting for Blast Off!! WB


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Come on guys this is one of the best places in the state to fish, and at one of the best times. I'm making a big sacrifice to fish this one so lets fill it up and get the NOAA tournaments off on the right foot.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

There were a lot of boats out there today. I'm guessing maybe around 50 or so. Not a lot of catching yet. We did run into one guy that said he had four bass but none big. All we caught was a saugeye 5 or 6 lbs. He was good on the grill!
I'm going again tomorrow to try some different areas.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

should get wild out there soon!!!

Just for clarification- Portage Powerhouse is an OPEN event all onto itself- it is not part of the NOAA events.

I am still very pleased with the turnout of current field- much higher than I had anticipated during it's design.

Nip-

ps- no saugeyes allowed!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

I know where 1 team will be. Trout fishing in the beautiful mountains of PA. 
Good Luck with your event! Should be a blast. Will be thinkin about it!!!!:G


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Nip, are you going to be able to get the daily results posted anywhere electronically (web site, etc.) so those of us that aren't fishing but have friends fishing maybe able to see what the standings are after day 1 ???

Just curious, wanted to fish it but didn't get a ride in time.

Thanks-

jj


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Correct JJ!!! Pending no techno issues with server- I post a PICTURE of the day one results upon my arrival home from Day1- simply click "day one standings" sometime in the evening of 4/14:
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html

For ALL dobass events I usually get the dobass photosite updated within 24 hours of pics of the board-fish etc. USUALLY I get a webpage up with results within 72 hours. Here's the photosite link for always the most current pictorial info: http://www.dobass.photosite.com/

You still can signup for this one !!! if I counted correctly, there should be 14 spots as of today left.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## JoJo (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the links.

What I meant by "in time", since I didn't have a ride as of 2 weeks ago, I had to schedule a trip out of town that weekend.
Otherwise, I was there.
Now I can keep an eye on what happens.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Priorities JoJo   

As of the final 24 hours prior to the end of pay period #2 (postmarked before 3/31) the POWERHOUSE field stands at 86 teams. (one dropout)
http://www.dobass.com/2004rosterupdate.html

April 1st up to tournament day one- the third and final pay period begins with a whopping $300 entry and optional $20 bigbass fee. 

If your waitn' on the weather forcast for this event I'd roll with the 14 day outlook and save some dough!!! Or get an entry postmarked by Saturday 3/31for $280 which includes bigbass entry.

This field has way surpassed my imagination- we intend to make it a great show for all !!! A few hundred sausages...and we are good to go!&#37;  

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/07POWERHOUSE/APRIL14APRIL15.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have had three inquires about Powerhouse just today!!! I dunno...maybe a full field!!!

Real Italian ( she's a great lady ) sausages and the best cold pizza you could ever eat will be available for angler's at the conclusion of day2. (order made for 250 Cullin'  )

For day1 anglers will be fishing for what stands currently at $880 for the OhioGameFishing.com big bass. As well, a "leader" bonus package from The Fin and Rodmakers of nearly $1000 in Quantum PT reels- Zig flippn' rods- and gear of your choice! Day1 results will first be made available on OGF in this thread!

All anglers please LAUNCH at NEW STATE PARK RAMP only. As indicated in the rules, all anglers will be dropping their boat and partner at the ramp and proceeding to park ALL TRAILERS AT THE BEACH. Your boating partner will then pick up the driver AT THE BEACH in the am.
http://www.dobass.com/2007ONLINEPAYMENT/2007PORTAGEPOWERHOUSERULESPAYMENT.html

We have devised a system of checking folks in while everyone is in their vehicles waiting to launch AT THE NEW STATE PARK RAMP. Goodies from Mercury and SteelValleyTackle will be handed out there- as well as team numbered balls for checking in.

Weather plays into the whole event- for now, looking positive! But in the event of poor weather DO EXPECT DELAYS and TIME EXTENSIONS if needed.

Get'em-

Nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Real Italian ( she's a great lady ) sausages and the best cold pizza you could ever eat will be available for angler's at the conclusion of day2. (order made for 250 Cullin'  )



Awesome!!! Just in case we're gonna bag a big sack first thing in the morning and head back to the ramp a touch early!


----------

